# Units of Measure?



## JesseL (Jun 22, 2017)

One of the insurance companies, fidelis care, posted below that they will "reject any claim submitted with a NDC with an invalid unit of measure."

Our PMS only has room for the 11 digit NDC code but no room to enter the valid units of measure.

I'm concerned about this because our PMS said we only have to enter NDC code alone and that the units of measure is already integrated to the NDC code.  Is this Valid?

https://www.fideliscare.org/providers

*When submitting claims with a National Drug Code (NDC), please be sure to bill your claims with a valid unit of measure abbreviation.  Listed below are the NDC valid units of measure abbreviations and their descriptions:

F2 -International Unit
GR- Gram
ML - Milliliter
UN - Unit


Note:  ME is also a recognized billing qualifier that may be used to identify milligrams as the NDC unit of measure; however, drug costs are generally created at the UN or ML level.  If a drug product is billed using milligrams, it is recommended that the milligrams be billed in an equivalent decimal format of grams (GR).

Effective 8/1/2017, Fidelis Care will reject any claim submitted with a NDC with an invalid unit of measure.  Rejected claims should be corrected using a valid unit of measure and resubmitted to Fidelis Care as soon as possible to prevent any timely filing issues.*


----------

